# Skidkings vintage bicycle clubs 2015 fall color ride-october 24th



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Oct 7, 2015)

SKIDKINGS! LET'S RIDE! IT'S TIME FOR THE 2015 FALL COLOR RIDE..(TOP 3 PICTURES ARE FROM THE 2014 RIDE)
SATURDAY OCTOBER 24TH.MEET AT THE FAMOUS SNOQUALMIE FALLS LODGE (UPPER PARKING LOT) AT 9:30 AM FOR MEET AND GREET.RIDE TO TRAIL HEAD AT 11:00 AM.RIDE ALONG VINTAGE RAILROAD ROAD BED,VIEWING SOME INCREDIBLE SCENERY.RIDE TO CARNATION ,WASHINGTON TO PETE'S CLUB GRILL FOR EATS AND DRINK.RAIN OR SHINE ,WE RIDE..RIDE IS ABOUT 11 MILES OF FUN...VINTAGE BIKES ENCOURAGED,BUT ALL ARE WELCOME..LET'S SEE IF THIS YEARS SHENANIGANS CAN TOP LAST YEARS...LET'S RIDE!
6501 Railroad Avenue SE Snoqualmie, WA 98065View attachment 2




41429[/ATTACH]


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 7, 2015)

Wow!! Gary I love that big group pic. Looks like it's going to be a great ride for you guys. I look forward to seeing the ride pics. Rob.


----------

